# CM7 Bluetooth Connection Issue



## fulkrum78 (Oct 3, 2011)

Hello! I recently switched from BAMF Forever over to CM7. So far I am enjoying the mod but I realized today I can't seem to pair the phone with my Pioneer bluetooth in my car? the phone and the stereo can see each other, but when I enter the pin for the stereo I get an error message on the stereo. Any ideas?

Worked perfectly under Bamf Forever so I dunno....

On a side note, how do I change the default notification for txt messages on cm7? It keeps beeping at me till I tap the status bar... Drives me nuts on my day off when I get bank balance notifications 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## jmctitan (Oct 9, 2011)

I've had the same issue with CM7, and all ROMs based on it. I have searched, but found no solution yet.


----------



## fulkrum78 (Oct 3, 2011)

jmctitan said:


> I've had the same issue with CM7, and all ROMs based on it. I have searched, but found no solution yet.


Just to pass it along, I switched to Protekk's cm7 build and all is well. I did have to delete the phone from my Radio's side though.....

Sent from my Tbolt


----------



## jmctitan (Oct 9, 2011)

fulkrum78, thanks for the update. Funny, I was about to tell you. I switched to Romified's iBolt Remix .92, and the blue tooth works there as well. Good luck.


----------

